# 17 de Agosto de 2006, outro verão interrompido pela chuva



## Agreste (3 Ago 2013 às 11:28)

Outro verão interrompido pela chuva. Valores importantes de precipitação atingidos num só dia. 

53 mm em Odemira quando a média mensal é próxima de 0 mm. 

Da biblioteca do IPMA:

«1. Situação Sinóptica

De 1 a 3, de 10 a 14 e de 21 a 26 o estado do tempo no Continente foi influenciado predominantemente por um anticiclone e uma depressão de origem térmica e de 4 a 9 por um vale que se estendia do Norte de África.

De 15 a 20 houve passagem de depressões pelo Continente, às quais por vezes estiveram associadas superfícies frontais ou linhas de instabilidade.

De 27 a 31 o anticiclone localizado a leste do Arquipélago dos Açores estendeu-se em crista até aos Pirinéus.

O céu esteve limpo, temporariamente muito nublado durante a manhã por neblina ou nevoeiro no litoral a norte do Cabo da Roca de 1 a 3, no litoral do Algarve de 7 a 9 e no litoral oeste a sul do Cabo da Roca no dia 8.Ocorreu precipitação fraca nos dias 1 e 2 no Minho e Douro Litoral.

De 10 a 14 o céu esteve em geral limpo. De 15 a 20 o céu apresentou-se por vezes muito nublado e ocorreram períodos de chuva nas Regiões do Norte e do Centro no dia 16 e aguaceiros de 17 a 19, que foram pontualmente fortes.

De 21 a 31 o céu esteve limpo, apresentando-se por vezes muito nublado durante a manhã no litoral oeste. A temperatura subiu gradualmente a partir de dia 27 devido à predominância de uma circulação de nordeste em Portugal Continental.»


----------

